

TechCrunch Founder’s Ex-Girlfriend Claims He Physically Abused Her - doh
https://www.facebook.com/jennallen.RTist/posts/10151504369260138

======
doh
Response from Arrington <http://uncrunched.com/2013/04/07/response/>

~~~
frou_dh
What possesses you to post tabloid garbage?

